# que le/lo saludara



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿Me podrían decir si en este caso se diría "le" o "lo", por favor?

El contexto:

El otro día estaba hablando con Juan y me dijo que le/lo saludara.=Cuando estaba hablando con Juan, me dijo que le/lo saludara

El otro día estuve hablando con Juan y me dijo que le/lo saludara=Cuando ya terminamos la conversación y estábamos a punto de irnos, me dijo que le/lo saludara

Muchas gracias


----------



## caniho

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Me podrían decir si en este caso se diría "le" o "lo", por favor?
> 
> El contexto:
> 
> El otro día estaba hablando con Juan y me dijo que le/lo saludara.=Cuando estaba hablando con Juan, me dijo que le/lo saludara
> 
> El otro día estuve hablando con Juan y me dijo que le/lo saludara=Cuando ya terminamos la conversación y estábamos a punto de irnos, me dijo que le/lo saludara
> 
> Muchas gracias



_Lo saludara._

Pues eso, un saludo.


----------



## Magmod

Quizás ambas frases son correctas


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿Me podrían decir si estas son las diferencias gramaticales entres las dos frases, por favor?

El otro día estaba hablando con Juan y me dijo que lo saludara.=Cuando estaba hablando con Juan, me dijo que lo saludara

El otro día estuve hablando con Juan y me dijo que lo saludara=Cuando ya terminamos la conversación y estábamos a punto de irnos, me dijo que lo saludara

Gracias


----------



## caniho

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> ¿Me podrían decir si estas son las diferencias gramaticales entres las dos frases, por favor?
> 
> El otro día estaba hablando con Juan y me dijo que lo saludara.=Cuando estaba hablando con Juan, me dijo que lo saludara
> 
> El otro día estuve hablando con Juan y me dijo que lo saludara=Cuando ya terminamos la conversación y estábamos a punto de irnos, me dijo que lo saludara
> 
> Gracias



Personally, I would only use the latter, at least as an isolated phrase. Anyway, I can't see the difference you mentioned.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much

I was told that "estaba hablando" means that the action was in progress in the past and it was ongoing and that "estuve hablando" means that the action finished in the past, even though it was in progress. So, wouldn't you say "estaba hablando y/cuando me dijo que lo saludara" to show that you were talking and then he told you to say hello to the other person? Could you use "estuve hablando y me dijo que lo saludara" to show that they both happened at the same time?Isn't it like "estaba oyendo la radio y/cuando dijeron que..." (I heard what they said while I was listening to the radio), but "estuve oyendo la radio y (más tarde) leí un libro"?

Thank you


----------



## caniho

ChocolateLover said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> I was told that "estaba hablando" means that the action was in progress in the past and it was ongoing and that "estuve hablando" means that the action finished in the past, even though it was in progress. So, wouldn't you say "estaba hablando y/cuando me dijo que lo saludara" to show that you were talking and then he told you to say hello to the other person? Could you use "estuve hablando y me dijo que lo saludara" to show that they both happened at the same time?Isn't it like "estaba oyendo la radio y/cuando dijeron que..." (I heard what they said while I was listening to the radio), but "estuve oyendo la radio y (más tarde) leí un libro"?
> 
> Thank you



As you say, estaba hablando could work as a context for  something else that happened, that is, something different from this person saying words. On the other hand, you must understand the other sentence in this way: ayer estuve hablando con Juan, y (as a part of the conversation) me dijo que tal y cual.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much

Sorry, todavía estoy un poco confundido.

One would say "estaba oyendo la radio y dijeron (en la radio) que hubo un accidente" but "estuve hablando y me dijo que...", right? Aren't they the same idea or no?

Thank you


----------



## caniho

ChocolateLover said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> Sorry, todavía estoy un poco confundido.
> 
> One would say "estaba oyendo la radio y dijeron (en la radio) que hubo un accidente" but "estuve hablando y me dijo que...", right? Aren't they the same idea or no?
> 
> Thank you



Yes, it's the same idea. With the imperfect you draw some background and the action described with the preterite  somehow sticks out. If you thing that what Juan told you was important or unexpected then you may want to use that  option.  If you prefer a more declarative approach you can use  sentences like 'ayer escuché en la radio que había habido un accidente'


----------



## flljob

Me dijo que *le *saludara a mi padre. 
Que *lo *saludara [a mi padre].


----------



## caniho

flljob said:


> Me dijo que *le *saludara a mi padre.
> Que *lo *saludara [a mi padre].



Que le saludara a mi padre is really odd, not just for the use of le as a DO, which is called leísmo and it's not that uncommon, but also because you are repeating the DO before the verb.

EDIT: right, unless you're saying do it for me.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Thank you very much

Saludos


----------



## saravi

ChocolateLover, I'm from Argentina, the "lo" and the "le" can mean the same, and they also can be different, when the "lo" and the "le" replaces the same person "le" is more polite. However in my country is used the "lo" for almost everything and the "le" is sometimes used to talk about a 3rd person. For people who's learning the spanish, lo & le are a very bothering problem. Sorry for my bad english. Espero que mi respuesta te ayude.


----------



## chamyto

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Me podrían decir si en este caso se diría "le" o "lo", por favor?
> 
> El contexto:
> 
> El otro día estaba hablando con Juan y me dijo que le/lo saludara.=Cuando estaba hablando con Juan, me dijo que le/lo saludara
> 
> El otro día estuve hablando con Juan y me dijo que le/lo saludara=Cuando ya terminamos la conversación y estábamos a punto de irnos, me dijo que le/lo saludara
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
En el caso masculino en este caso y sólo en este caso ambas son aceptables .


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Saludos


----------



## flljob

caniho said:


> Que le saludara a mi padre is really odd, not just for the use of le as a DO, which is called leísmo and it's not that uncommon, but also because you are repeating the DO before the verb.
> 
> EDIT: right, unless you're saying do it for me.



No es un caso de leísmo porque aquí le es un objeto indirecto.

_Me pidió que le saludara a mi padre_ quiere decir _que le diera a mi padre sus saludos_.

En México es muy, pero muy frecuente. Pensé que en España también.

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿Entonces, en general, en México se dice "le saludara" y en España se dice "lo saludara"?

Gracias


----------



## flljob

Depende:

Me pidió que le saludara a mi padre.
Me pidió que lo saludara [a mi padre].


----------



## ChocolateLover

¿Me podría explicar la diferencia entre esas dos frases, por favor?

Gracias


----------



## Lo que tu digas

Hello,

Let's see if I can explain the difference. The first example uses the Indirect object pronoun "Le". "Le" and "Les" are ambiguous and require a prepositional phrase for clarity. In this case "a mi padre" is the prepositional phrase.

Me pidió que le saludará a mi padre.


The second example uses the Direct object pronoun "lo" to replace "a mi padre". It is understood that the "lo" refers to "a mi padre" and it is not necessary to say "a mi padre"

Me pidió que lo saludará [a mi padre].

In short "lo" and "le" are different parts of speech.

This is my humble attempt at explaining as simply as possible this difference.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

El leísmo de cortesía, circunscrito a unos casos dados, no representa un solecismo grave y además tiene una justificación diacrónica en latín, lengua en la que muchos verbos del vocabulario de la cortesía en el campo de las relaciones humana se construían con dativo (OI) como intrasitivos.
El leísmo centronorteño de España es muy peligroso por estar incrustado y tenazmente activo en los medios de comunicación de masas de Madrid, masivos en España- El leísmo español es un gravísimo soecismo que desruye la estructura del sistema pronominal de 3ª persona. La serie *le/les* (sin distinción de género) es siempre *OI*, la serie *lo/la/los/las* (que dstingue género y número) es siempre *OD*. Igual en el diasistema gallegoportugués (_lle/lles; o/a/os/as_). 
El leísmo socava la estructura pronominal del español, haciéndola confusa y con muchas dudas de uso. Es un grave solecismo que la RAE debería condenar sin paliativos.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿En estos dos casos se puede incluir "a Ud." no?

Que lo saludara a Ud.

Que le saludara a Ud.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Si incluyes *a usted*, va muy _bien_ el _leísmo de cortesía._


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## Rositafresita10

No hay diferencia alguna, los dos artículos estan bien utilizados, quizas el artículo "le" lo utilizarias si te estas refiriendo a alguna otra persona, y el artículo "lo" si te estas refiriendo a la persona con la que estas hablando. (la diferencia es muy miníma) quizas esta explicación te pueda ayudar.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

> los dos artículos


Para evitar confusiones, _le/lo y toda esta serie de OI y OD_ *no son* *artículos*, sino *pronombres personales de tercera persona*.


----------



## Fer BA

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> ¿Me podrían decir si en este caso se diría "le" o "lo", por favor?
> 
> El contexto:
> 
> El otro día estaba hablando con Juan y me dijo que le/lo saludara.=Cuando estaba hablando con Juan, me dijo que le/lo saludara
> 
> El otro día estuve hablando con Juan y me dijo que le/lo saludara=Cuando ya terminamos la conversación y estábamos a punto de irnos, me dijo que le/lo saludara
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
ChocolateLover:

Could you please translate your two sentences into english? I have the odd feeling that we're loosing some context in here....

Ahora regresando a _estaba_ y _estuve_, no es lo mismo. Y es diferente al ejemplo de escuchar la radio que usas posteriormente.

No es común decir 
_Estaba escuchando la radio y cuando terminé de escuchar dijeron que hubo un accidente._ La única manera de enterarse de eso es que alguien te lo hubiera dicho, tú no podrías haberlo escuchado.
Ahora sí es muy común decir
_Estaba hablando con Juan y cuando terminamos de hablar me pidó que saludara a mi padre de su parte. _Hablamos, terminamos de hablar y luego me dió saludos para mi padre.

El porqué está dado en que el campo semántico de _hablar_ en castellano es más restringido que el campo semántico de _to talk_ en inglés. El _despedirse,_ que suele mucho más extenso en el tiempo en las culturas que hablamos castellano que las que hablan inglés, *no* es parte del _hablar. _

Un ejemplo doméstico: una reunión, tenemos que ir a otro lugar con mi esposa, le digo que en unos minutos nos tendríamos que ir y me dice que sí. A los diez minutos veo que sigue hablando animadamente con una amiga. Me acerco y le vuelvo a decir que nos tenemos que ir, a lo que ella me dice que sí, "ya, ya" y yo respondo con una sonrisa "bueno, pero siguen hablando". La respuesta fue: "No, no, dejamos de hablar hace como 5 minutos, nos estamos despidiendo".

Espero que esto aclare tu confusión respecto al ejemplo de la radio.

En tus ejemplos, en el primer caso queda muy claro que el pedido de saludo fue simultáneo con la conversación (*estaba*... _y me *dijo*..._). El segundo caso es un tanto más ambiguo. La clave está en que el _estaba _(Pret. Imp.) _es un tiempo pasado relativo a otro tiempo pasado con el cual coexiste _(por eso algunas gramáticas lo llaman co-pretérito), en tanto que _estuve _(Pret. Perf. Simple) es precisamente un tiempo _simple, no relativo, _que _solo marca anterioridad con tu presente de enunciación_.

Puede ser que digas _*estuve* hablando con Juan y me *dijo* que saludara a mi padre_ y se entienda que te dijo que saludaras a tu padre *durante* la conversación o *después* de terminar la conversación, mientras se despedían. Ambos pretéritos son simples y no marcan coexistencia.

Si dijeses _*estuve* hablando con Juan y me *decía* que saludara a mi padre_ tienes nuevamente un co-pretérito (_decía_) que marca la coexistencia con el otro pasado usado en la frase, allí queda claro que las acciones son simultáneas, que el saludo te lo dió durante la conversación.

Esta segunda frase con el Pret.Perf.Simple en primer término y el Pret.Imp. luego (_estuve + decía_) es mucho menos común (y por eso suena un tanto forzada) que la construcción usual de Pret. Imp. en primer término y el Pret.Perf.Simple luego (_estaba + dijo_). De cualquier modo hay otras cuestiones de aspecto en el tratamiento del tiempo que hace que las construcciones sean levemente diferentes en ese punto.

Espero haberte ayudado y no confundido aún más.


----------



## caniho

Rositafresita10 said:


> No hay diferencia alguna, los dos artículos estan bien utilizados, quizas el artículo "le" lo utilizarias si te estas refiriendo a alguna otra persona, y el artículo "lo" si te estas refiriendo a la persona con la que estas hablando. (la diferencia es muy miníma) quizas esta explicación te pueda ayudar.



Eso no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. Para empezar no son artículos, y luego ese uso no está entre los más comunes, que serían, considerando que la persona de la que hablamos sea un hombre:

lo (a él), le (a usted): Gran parte del ámbito  hispánico.
lo (a él), lo (a usted): Versión estándar que se puede usar en todas partes, pero que es la más común en los países del Cono Sur
le (a él), le (a usted): Versión leísta, común por ejemplo en la parte centro-norte de España.

lo (a usted), le (a él): ¿Qué sentido tiene? ¿Alguien más lo utiliza? ¿Podría tener que ver con que no se conozca el sexo (al él o ella, no se sabe)? A veces me ha parecido entender que se usa de esta manera en algunas zonas de América.


----------



## caniho

Fer BA said:


> El porqué está dado en que el campo semántico de _hablar_ en castellano es más restringido que el campo semántico de _to talk_ en inglés. El _despedirse,_ que suele mucho más extenso en el tiempo en las culturas que hablamos castellano que las que hablan inglés, *no* es parte del _hablar._



Bueno, las culturas que hablan español son muy amplias y variadas, fíjate que los dos ni siquiera usamos el mismo nombre para el idioma. Por tanto no te extrañe que tu definición de hablar no sea universal. A mí por ejemplo me suena directamente surrealista.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

En resumen, ¿se dice así?

1. El otro día/ayer estaba escuchando la radio y (luego)/cuando dijeron que hubo un accidente

2. El otro día/ayer estaba hablando con José y (luego)/cuando me dijo que lo saludara (simultaneamente. Le dijo que lo saludara cuando hablaban)=The other day/yesterday I was talking to José and (then) he told me to say hello to you

3. El otro día/ayer estuve hablando con José y me dijo que lo saludara=The other day I was talking/I talked to José I he told me to say hello to you 





> Puede ser que digas _*estuve* hablando con Juan y me *dijo* que saludara a mi padre_ y se entienda que te dijo que saludaras a tu padre *durante* la conversación o *después* de terminar la conversación, mientras se despedían. Ambos pretéritos son simples y no marcan coexistencia.


 
¿Entonces si coexistieron no es correcto decirlo así en ese contexto? 

¿Se usa en este contexto?

-Ayer estuve hablando con José y me pareció muy interesante lo que dijo. Habló acerca de...

-Ayer estábamos hablando con José (cuando no estabas/estuviste ausente) acerca del asunto y es algo muy importante. ¿Qué opinas? 

Gracias


----------



## Fer BA

ChocolateLover:

Son todas correctas, creo que ese no es el punto, sino si las frases son adecuadas a lo que tú quieres expresar.

El hecho de la coexistencia de las acciones la puedes tomar a partir del uso de los tiempos verbales o a partir del propio discurso. Y si coexistieron, pero no es eso lo que quieres marcar, puedes usar dos Pret.Perf.Simple, y ya, entendiendo que la coexistencia no es algo que quieres señalar.

Si dices:

_Estuve hablando con Juan y me pareció muy interesante lo que dijo._

no hay manera de saber si te _pareció muy interesante _*durante *la conversarción o *después* de ella. Si dijeras:

_*Estuve* hablando con Juan y me *parecía* muy interesante lo que *decía*._

_o _

_*Estaba* hablando con Juan y me *pareció* muy interesante lo que *decía*._

_o _

cualquier variante donde relaciones un Pret.Perf.Simple y un Pret.Imp. vas a dar la idea de coexistencia.

respecto a:

_Ayer estábamos hablando con José (cuando no estabas/estuviste ausente) acerca del asunto y es algo muy importante. _

Opino que el problema se da con el uso del presente al final, yo diría así:

_Ayer estábamos hablando con José acerca del asunto -tú *estabas* ausente- y *era* algo muy importante. _
o
_Ayer estábamos hablando con José acerca del asunto -tú *estuviste* ausente- y *era* algo muy importante._


----------



## Fer BA

caniho said:


> lo (a usted), le (a él): ¿Qué sentido tiene? ¿Alguien más lo utiliza? ¿Podría tener que ver con que no se conozca el sexo (al él o ella, no se sabe)? A veces me ha parecido entender que se usa de esta manera en algunas zonas de América.


 
Nunca la he escuchado en América, me parece que esa combinación es inexistente, el _*le*_ para él no es común en ninguna parte. ¿Tú las has escuchado?


----------



## Fer BA

caniho said:


> Bueno, las culturas que hablan español son muy amplias y variadas, fíjate que los dos ni siquiera usamos el mismo nombre para el idioma. Por tanto no te extrañe que tu definición de hablar no sea universal.


 
De acuerdo y entiendo que tú uses español y no castellano (eres andaluz, ¿correcto? es un tema sobre el que quiero profundizar un poco más)



caniho said:


> A mí por ejemplo me suena directamente surrealista.


 
Bueno, me gusta tu sentido del humor. Me refiero a la extensión del campo semántico de _to talk_ (menor que _utter_ o _say_), similar pero no igual al campo semántico de _hablar _y a la exclusión del _despedirse _de ese campo. 

En tu experiencia, ¿_despedirse_ es parte de _conversar_? ¿es parte de _hablar_?


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

A ver si lo entiendo bien



> respecto a:
> 
> _Ayer estábamos hablando con José (cuando no estabas/estuviste ausente) acerca del asunto y es algo muy importante. _
> 
> Opino que el problema se da con el uso del presente al final, yo diría así:
> 
> _Ayer estábamos hablando con José acerca del asunto -tú *estabas* ausente- y *era* algo muy importante. _
> o
> _Ayer estábamos hablando con José acerca del asunto -tú *estuviste* ausente- y *era* algo muy importante_


 
Perdón por la falta de contexto, pero quise preguntar se es adecuado decir algo así:

(en la radio)
-Hola, ¿qué tal?
-Hola, muy bien, ¿y tú?
-Muy bien, gracias. El tema de hoy es el decho de votar. _*Ayer estábamos hablando con José (cuando no estabas/estuviste ausente) acerca del asunto y es algo muy importante. *_No siempre teníamos el dechecho. En la época de los reyes la gente tenía que seguir exactamente lo que decía el rey; no tenían la oportunidad de hablar de los asuntos importante y votar. Y tú, ¿qué opinas?
(Se usa el imperfecto porque es lo que se hacía mientras la otra persona estaba ausente y está relacionado con el presente, ¿no?)

Ayer estuve investigando y me pareció un tema muy interesante (¿se puede decir si no importa cuando le pareció intersante?)

Ayer estaba investigando y me pareció interestante=Ayer estuve investigando y me parecía intersante (¿estas frases son iguales? ¿las dos acciones ocurrieron simultaneamente?)

-Me parece muy interesante
-A mí tambien me parece muy interesante

-¿Que opinan del libro? (el profesor pregunta unos minutos tarde)
-Estabamos diciendo que nos pareció muy interesante

-¿De que estuvimos hablando ayer? (terminamos la conversacion y es un repaso)/¿De que estabamos hablando ayer? (el timbre nos interrumpio)
-estuvimos/Estabamos diciendo que nos pareció muy intersante

Gracias de antemano y muchas gracias por tu paciencia. es un tema muy difícil para mí


----------



## XiaoRoel

> -Hola, ¿qué tal?
> -Hola, muy bien, ¿y tú?
> -Muy bien, gracias. El tema de hoy es el derecho de votar. _*Ayer estábamos hablando con José (cuando estabas ausente) acerca del asunto y es algo muy importante. *_No siempre teníamos el derecho. En la época de los reyes la gente tenía que seguir exactamente lo que decía el rey; no tenían la oportunidad de hablar de los asuntos importantes y votar. Y tú, ¿qué opinas?


(Se usa el _pretérito imperfecto_ cuando no importa el principio ni el final de la acción, _el que alguien estuviese ausente o presente no hace al caso_. Si usas el _pretérito indefinido_ das a entender que la acción está acabada, ya que es un tiempo perfecto del pasado, se diferencia del _imperfecto_ en que la acción en éste es temporalmente amplia, mientras que en el _indefinido_ es puntual, no indica nada de su amplitud temporal. El uso del presente en _es muy importante_ subraya la realidad presente y general del tema que tratan.)



> Ayer estuve investigando y me pareció un tema muy interesante


(_¿Se puede decir si no importa cuando le pareció interesante_? En el indefinido, perfectivo, sólo importa en cuanto al tiempo que es pasado y puntual (no interesa en ningún momento la amplitud temporal), lo importante es su valor aspectual perfectivo, es decir, acción acabada.)



> Ayer estaba investigando y me pareció interesante = Ayer estuve investigando y me pareció interesante


(En la primera frase con el imperfecto subrayas la amplitud espacial, pero no presentas la acción en realción con su inicio ni final: En la segunda los indefinidos presentan la acción puntualmente y como acabada, no te interesa expresar la amplitud temporal del pasado. 
En la primera al haber un imperfecto la acción que presenta el indefinido, lógicamente o se dió en el tiempo de la acción de estudiar, o a consecuencia de ello, no se especifica morfosintácticamente, habría que acudir al léxico adverbial que se usa para marcar aspectos o a expresiones de la fraseología pata situal la simulataneidad de las acciones, palabras como entonces, locuciones como en aquel momento, fraseología como ¡tate!)



> -Me parece muy interesante
> -A mí también (me parece muy interesante).


(No se acostumbra repetir la frase a la que se responde, llega con la fraseología: A mí también/desde luego/por supuesto, etc.)



> -¿Que opinan del libro? (el profesor pregunta unos minutos tarde)
> -Estábamos diciendo que nos pareció muy interesante.


(La _perífrasis_ de aspecto durativo _estar + gerundio_ subraya más la amplitud temporal y la acción en su extensión (imperfecto y gerundio). Funcionalmente el gerundio es un adjetivo PRED del sujeto nosotros (-mos). El indefinido tiene un valor meramente perfectivo, su puntualidad resalta más con la perifrásis durativa unida al tiempo imperfecto.)


> -¿De que estuvimos hablando ayer? (_terminamos_ la conversacion y es un repaso)/¿De que _estábamos hablando_ ayer? (el timbre nos interrumpio)
> -_Estábamos diciendo_ que nos pareció muy interesante


(Los mismos comentarios sobre la perífrasis estar + gerundio, y en cuanto al valor del indefinido.)


----------



## Fer BA

ChocolateLover:

Creo que nos estamos enredando un poco, dejame que intente ordenar el tema un poco, para que no te confundas.

Mi aproximación a tus ejemplos está dada por la relación temporal entre los distintos tiempos verbales (coexistencia, posterioridad, anterioridad).

La aproximación de Xiao está mucho más relacionada con los aspectos perfectivos e imperfectivos (esto se da de la misma forma en inglés).

El tema de *le/lo* te ha quedado claro, ¿no?

Lo importante de todo esto es que uses 1 - expresiones correctas 2 - expresiones adecuadas a lo que quieres decir/expresar.

Voy a tratar de combinar los aspectos perfectivos/imperfectivos tal como los explicó Xiao, con lo que te decía sobre la coexistencia / anterioridad / posterioridad.
Vamos al fragmento de la conversación radial. marco en rojo los verbos a ver y en azul las _marcas_ temporales



ChocolateLover said:


> (en la radio)
> -Hola, ¿qué tal?
> -Hola, muy bien, ¿y tú?
> -Muy bien, gracias. El tema de hoy es el derecho de votar. _*Ayer estábamos hablando con José (cuando no estabas/estuviste ausente) acerca del asunto y es algo muy importante. *_No siempre teníamos el derecho. En la época de los reyes la gente tenía que seguir exactamente lo que decía el rey; no tenían la oportunidad de hablar de los asuntos importante y votar. Y tú, ¿qué opinas?


 
Fijate primero que hay tres ocasiones en que se usa el presente:
_El tema es.._
_..es algo muy importante.._
_¿qué opinas?_

Como señala Xiao, el uso del presente subraya la realidad del tema. Es un tiempo que marca actualidad. Con el comienza el fragmento y termina, dando la idea que todo está enmarcado en el presente. Además se lo usa en una oración en medio del fragmento _es algo muy importante_ (te dije, sin el contexto, que no me parecía adecuada, pero ahora veo que tiene mucho sentido). Esa frase sirve para volver al presente, dejando en un segundo plano lo que se habló ayer.
El aspecto imperfectivo del _ayer hablabamos_ refuerza la idea que es un tema no agotado, no terminado y que se sigue hablando de eso _hoy._
Dejo de lado, por ahora, el _(cuando no estabas/no estuviste)._
Siguiendo con el aspecto imperfectivo/perfectivo la frase _No siempre teníamos el derecho, _no es la adecuada, es mejor: _no siempre tuvimos el derecho,_ ya que el siempre da una marca temporal de totalidad y junto a eso es más adecuado el uso del perfectivo, _no tener el derecho_ es hoy una acción terminada, ahora sí tenemos el derecho, que _antes no teníamos, que no siempre tuvimos_ (¿se nota la diferencia y el matiz?)

Luego hay un uso del imperfectivo dado por la enmarcación en la época de. Todos los verbos usados allí son imperfectivos. Es como el ejemplo de _antes no teníamos._

En todos estos casos hay sólo dos tiempos verbales usado Presente y Pretérito Perfecto o Indefinido o Simple (distintas gramáticas, distintas denominaciones, diferentes énfasis en una u otra cosa). Desde lo que te contaba, al ser tiempos simples no están en relación con otro tiempo verbal, sino que sólo están en relación con el momento de la enunciación.

Para que te resulte más claro -por favor no pienses por ahora en duraciones, sólo en momentos en la línea del tiempo-: _ahora_ es el momento de la enunciación, el presente coexiste con ese _ahora, _el pasado es anterior y el futuro es posterior. Esos son los tres tiempos simples. 
Luego tienes tiempos relativos, que son aquellos tiempos verbales que marcan coexistencia, anterioridad o posterioridad con un tiempo de tu oración y no ya con el momento de la enunciación. Hay relativos de relativos, pero eso, para otro día.

_Canté una canción_. Pretérito simple.

_Cantaba una canción y subiste al escenario_. _Cantaba_ = *Co*pretérito o Pret.Imperfecto y _Subiste_ = Pret.Perf./Indef./Simple. Hay una clara relación entre ambos verbos, de coexistencia, _subiste *mientras* cantaba._

_Dije que cantaría una canción. Dije = _Pret.Perf./Indef./Simple y _Cantaría_ = *Pos*pretérito o Condicional/Futuro de Pretérito (esto NO es una denominación del castellano, pero sí de otros idiomas, para el mismo uso y sentido de la forma verbal, no la uses en castellano, la pongo para explicarla en un instante). Hay una clara relación de anterioridad del _dije_ con el _cantaría. _En el pasado, primero _dije_ y _*luego*_ de eso _canté._

_Hube cantado y subiste al escenario. Hube cantado_ = Antepretérito o Pret.Anterior. También hay una claa relación: primero _canté_, _*luego* subiste_ al escenario.

El Condicional no existía en latín, es una invención de las lenguas romances (Xiao, ¡ayuda!), en Portugués esa misma forma verbal se llama Futuro do Pret. y da la misma idea de relación que da la denominación Pospretérito. Como ves, la denominación es una cuestión de énfasis sobre aquello que se considera más relevante.



ChocolateLover said:


> Ayer estaba investigando y me pareció interestante
> Ayer estuve investigando y me parecía interesante
> (¿estas frases son iguales? ¿las dos acciones ocurrieron simultaneamente?)


 
No son iguales. Por un lado está el aspecto perfectivo, como dice Xiao en su respuesta. Por otro, lado en ambas está marcada la coexistencia pero de manera diferente. 
En la primera es muy claro que aquello que puntualmente, de una manera perfecta, te pareció interesante coexiste con la acción de investigar. Si bien no importa la amplitud desde el punto de vista perfectivo y es mejor por ahora no entrar en las _duraciones_ de las acciones, la primer oración da la clara sensación que el _parecer interesante _está englobado en un tiempo más amplio, que es el de estar investigando. El tiempo de coexistencia está "limitado" por la amplitud del _pareció interesante._
En la segunda, hay una complicación un poco mayor. Ambas acciones coexisten, pero la amplitud, al marcar primero el tiempo perfectivo, da la sensación que el parecer interesante "excede" el tiempo de la investigación. 

Estos son temas complejos y sujetos a mucho debate. Además del estudio de las gramáticas y los foros y las prácticas, te recomiendo lecturas. Como latinoamericano, te recomiendo tres libros para que le prestes atención al uso de los tiempos verbales: _El otoño del patriarca_ de G.García Márquez, _Yo, el Supremo_, de A.Roa Bastos, y _El entenado_ de J.J.Saer. Si ya los has leído, hazlo nuevamente, prestando atención a los verbos. Dejo a mis hermanos peninsulares las recomendaciones de otros libros que puedan ayudarte con esta tarea. 



ChocolateLover said:


> -Me parece muy interesante
> -A mí tambien me parece muy interesante
> 
> -¿Que opinan del libro? (el profesor pregunta unos minutos tarde)
> -Estabamos diciendo que nos pareció muy interesante
> 
> -¿De que estuvimos hablando ayer? (terminamos la conversacion y es un repaso)/¿De que estabamos hablando ayer? (el timbre nos interrumpio)
> -estuvimos/Estabamos diciendo que nos pareció muy intersante


 
Mismas cuestiones que señalé antes. Algunas cosas para ver, pero no se qué pregunta concreta tienes sobre estas cosas.



ChocolateLover said:


> Respuesta de Xiao:
> ....al haber un imperfecto la acción que presenta el indefinido, lógicamente o se dió en el tiempo de la acción de estudiar, o a consecuencia de ello, no se especifica morfosintácticamente, habría que acudir al léxico adverbial que se usa para marcar aspectos o a expresiones de la fraseología pata situal la simulataneidad de las acciones, palabras como entonces, locuciones como en aquel momento, fraseología como ¡tate!)


 

Xiao,
Debe ser la influencia de Andrés Bello, pero yo percibo claramente en el uso del _copretérito _una marca de coexistencia temporal, sin necesidad de otra marca.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchísimas gracias a los dos

Creo que ahora lo entiendo bien

Saludos


----------



## caniho

Fer BA said:


> En tu experiencia, ¿_despedirse_ es parte de _conversar_? ¿es parte de _hablar_?



Por supuesto, es parte de hablar. Conversar no se usa mucho porque suena un poco formal.


----------



## caniho

ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias
> 
> A ver si lo entiendo bien
> 
> 
> 
> Perdón por la falta de contexto, pero quise preguntar se es adecuado decir algo así:
> 
> (en la radio)
> -Hola, ¿qué tal?
> -Hola, muy bien, ¿y tú?
> -Muy bien, gracias. El tema de hoy es el derecho de votar. _*Ayer estábamos hablando con José (cuando no estabas/estuviste ausente) acerca del asunto y es algo muy importante. *_No siempre teníamos el dechecho. En la época de los reyes la gente tenía que seguir exactamente lo que decía el rey; no tenían la oportunidad de hablar de los asuntos importante y votar. Y tú, ¿qué opinas?
> (Se usa el imperfecto porque es lo que se hacía mientras la otra persona estaba ausente y está relacionado con el presente, ¿no?)
> 
> Ayer estuve investigando y me pareció un tema muy interesante (¿se puede decir si no importa cuando le pareció intersante?)
> 
> Ayer estaba investigando y me pareció interestante=Ayer estuve investigando y me parecía intersante (¿estas frases son iguales? ¿las dos acciones ocurrieron simultaneamente?)
> 
> -Me parece muy interesante
> -A mí tambien me parece muy interesante
> 
> -¿Que opinan del libro? (el profesor pregunta unos minutos tarde)
> -Estabamos diciendo que nos pareció muy interesante
> 
> -¿De que estuvimos hablando ayer? (terminamos la conversacion y es un repaso)/¿De que estabamos hablando ayer? (el timbre nos interrumpio)
> -estuvimos/Estabamos diciendo que nos pareció muy intersante
> 
> Gracias de antemano y muchas gracias por tu paciencia. es un tema muy difícil para mí



_(en la radio)
-Hola, ¿qué tal?
-Hola, muy bien, ¿y tú?
-Muy bien, gracias. El tema de hoy es el derecho *a votar/al voto*. Ayer, cuando tú *no estabas*, *estuvimos hablando* con José acerca del asunto y *creemos que* es algo muy importante. No siempre *tuvimos ese* derecho. En la época de los reyes la gente tenía que seguir exactamente lo que decía el rey; no tenían la oportunidad de hablar de los asuntos importante y votar. Y tú, ¿qué opinas?

-Ayer *estuve investigando* y *me pareció* un tema muy interesante
-A mí tambien me parece muy interesante

-¿Que opinan del libro? (el profesor pregunta unos minutos tarde)
-Estábamos diciendo que nos pareció muy interesante

-¿De que estuvimos hablando ayer? (terminamos la conversacion y es un repaso)/¿De que estabamos hablando ayer? (el timbre nos interrumpio)
-estuvimos/Estabamos diciendo que nos pareció muy intersante_


Un saludo.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

_



(en la radio)
-Hola, ¿qué tal?
-Hola, muy bien, ¿y tú?
-Muy bien, gracias. El tema de hoy es el derecho *a votar/al voto*. Ayer, cuando tú *no estabas*, *estuvimos hablando* con José acerca del asunto y *creemos que* es algo muy importante. No siempre *tuvimos ese* derecho. En la época de los reyes la gente tenía que seguir exactamente lo que decía el rey; no tenían la oportunidad de hablar de los asuntos importante y votar. Y tú, ¿qué opinas?



Click to expand...

_ 
_¿en ese contexto también se dice "estábamos hablando" para indicar que todavía no hemos dejado de hablar acerca del tema y todavía es relevante al conversación actual? ¿Porque la persona quiere saber su opinión? ¿Y se dice "estuvimos" para indicar que se terminó de hablar ayer y ahora quiere saber su opinión?_

_Ayer estuvimos hablando del tema y nos pareció interesante(¿Es correcto gramaticalmente pero es ambiguo porque no se sabe si ocurrieron a la vez o si una cosa ocurrió primero? ¿Es como decir "Caminé y leí" (¿caminaste primero y luego leiste o caminaste mientras leías?) Para indicar que ocurrieron a la vez se puede decir "ayer estábamos hablando del tema y nos pareció interesante"(lo importante de la frase es que nos pareció interesante) y "ayer estuvimos hablando del tema y nos parecía interesante" (el parecer interesante dura más largo que la conversación, pero básicamnete es igual a la frase "ayer estábamos hablando y nos pareció muy interesante?)_

_Gracias_


----------



## Fer BA

caniho said:


> Por supuesto, es parte de hablar. Conversar no se usa mucho porque suena un poco formal.


Caniho:

Fijate que en el catellano ripolatense el uso es exactamente al revés, _conversar_ es algo mucho más íntimo y relajado que _hablar_. Uno conversa con sus amigos, con su familia, su pareja y habla con su jefe, sus profesores.

Por supuesto que _hablar_ es mucho más abarcativo que _conversar_, en el sentido amplio de _uso del habla, _pero en términos más restringidos aquí decimos, _tengo que hablar con mi jefe, estuve conversando con mis amigos_.

En el uso cotidiano -aquí-, más allá de lo que lo recojan los diccionarios o no, el _hablar_ (y el _conversar_) suelen estar enmarcados por las presentaciones y las despedidas (en las conversaciones, por supuesto, no hay presentaciones) y ni las presentaciones ni las despedidas son parte del _hablar_ (en sentido restringido) ni del _conversar._

_Sotilezas regionales...._


----------



## Fer BA

*Texto corregido por Caniho*
_Muy bien, gracias. El tema de hoy es el derecho *a votar/al voto*. Ayer, cuando tú *no estabas*, *estuvimos hablando* con José acerca del asunto y *creemos que* es algo muy importante. No siempre *tuvimos ese* derecho. En la época de los reyes la gente tenía que seguir exactamente lo que decía el rey; no tenían la oportunidad de hablar de los asuntos importante y votar. Y tú, ¿qué opinas?_
 
_¿en ese contexto también se dice "estábamos hablando" para indicar que todavía no hemos dejado de hablar acerca del tema y todavía es relevante al conversación actual? _

En ese contexto el peso mayor lo lleva el Presente usado en _creemos_. El uso del presente _pasa por encima (overrides) _de los usos co/ante/post de los verbos en Pretérito. Es relevante porque decimos, en Presente, que _creemos_ que es importante.
Cuando dices _*Ayer* estabamos hablando,_ marcas que ya has dejado de hablar, de hecho, más ampliamente, cualquier acción en el pasado se considera *finalizada *(por eso está en el pasado).


_¿Porque la persona quiere saber su opinión? _

Asumo que porque, cuando tuvo lugar la conversación sobre el derecho al voto, esa persona no estaba y no tuvo la oportunidad de expresarse, y después de todo porque es un programa de radio, donde en general se trata de eso, de que la gente opine.

_¿Y se dice "estuvimos" para indicar que se terminó de hablar ayer y ahora quiere saber su opinión?_

_Estuvimos marca un aspecto perfectivo, esa conversación fue finalizada._
_Yo, personalmente la hubiera corregido por hablabamos,_ para dar la sensación de algo no finalizado.

_Ayer estuvimos hablando del tema y nos pareció interesante(¿Es correcto gramaticalmente pero es ambiguo porque no se sabe si ocurrieron a la vez o si una cosa ocurrió primero? _

Es correcto gramaticalmente, pero la expresión no da ninguna idea si las acciones son coexistentes o una es anterior y otra posterior. Eso no quiere decir que sea ambigua, lo cual es otra cosa. Por ejemplo, decir _el cielo está despejado _no es ambiguo respecto a la temperatura, simplemente no da información al respecto (eso no es ser ambiguo).


_¿Es como decir "Caminé y leí" (¿caminaste primero y luego leiste o caminaste mientras leías?) _

Eso mismo, no hay marcas de correlación temporal.

_Para indicar que ocurrieron a la vez se puede decir "ayer estábamos hablando del tema y nos pareció interesante"(lo importante de la frase es que nos pareció interesante) _

Sí.


_y "ayer estuvimos hablando del tema y nos parecía interesante" (el parecer interesante dura más largo que la conversación, pero básicamnete es igual a la frase "ayer estábamos hablando y nos pareció muy interesante?)_

Sí, desde el punto de vista de la correlatividad. Pero _estabamos + pareció_ y _estuvimos + parecía, _tienen diferencias, como te señalé anteriormente.

Para una fuente clásica sobre el tema
http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/servlet/SirveObras/scclng/12145074229036051543435/p0000004.htm#I_44_
Capítulo XXVIII


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchísimas gracias por la clara y detallada explicación. Y el sitio me parece excelente 

Saludos


----------

